# Why are my shrimp swimming around the tank?



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

The lighter colored RCS are probably your males, and the darker ones your females. Most likely, a female has molted, and is ready to breed. When that happens, she releases a scent which the males pick up and dart around the tank looking for the female. The females that have not molted really do not care and go about their business of eating.


----------



## allathlete5 (Feb 24, 2014)

Exactly what ChadO said! Those lighter colored shrimps are most likely your males, looking for the freshly molted female


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

dancing males!


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

So nothing to worry about. Just horny males. 

I did have six or seven visible molt shells laying around the front of the tank this morning. One was from an Amano. Hopefully the cherries aren't trying to ride an Amano.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

They were exercising, to get to the girls


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

I witnessed so much shrimp gang rape today. The females tried to fight them, but to no avail. For some reason I thought it would be sweeter... more gentle. Shrimp are far from civilized. They are far less cute to me now than yesterday.


----------

